

For entrepreneurs building companies in the United States and India - alagu
http://www.cucumbertown.com/craft/for-entrepreneurs-building-companies-in-us-and-india/

======
anuj_nm
Thanks for the post! I'm part of the founding team for a startup in Vancouver
and work out of Mumbai, so this is super useful for me.

Also, +1 for suggesting Cathay and T Mobile! Try Wind Mobile if you need a
connection in Canada. They offer unlimited plans for both countries, so it
works out really well.

------
solotraveller
Awesome article!! I am currently in the process of registering in india and
it's very frustrating, online payments in india is a mess compared to the US.

